# Olive.net as a provider



## High flyer (Jun 22, 2018)

Do any of you nice people have any personal experience of the internet provider Olive.net? They advertise 100mb for 20 euros per month and their website is easy to understand and appears to be easy to sign up for. I know our apartment block has fibre from my discussions with Movistar who want over 60 euros per month and include mobiles and TV, which we don’t want! I realise there is probably an additional small monthly fee for using another’s network but am happy to sign with them just for the internet.Was just wondering how they were as a provider, many thanks.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I haven't heard of them, I assume they are local to wherever you are? 100 mbs for 20€ seems very cheap. I pay €39 for 50 mbs (free installation, 18 month contract). Do they want an additional payment for installation? Is there a penalty if you break the contract?

Have you told Movistar you don't want all the extras? Surely it's possible to get the internet without the rest?


----------



## High flyer (Jun 22, 2018)

Alcalaina said:


> I haven't heard of them, I assume they are local to wherever you are? 100 mbs for 20€ seems very cheap. I pay €39 for 50 mbs (free installation, 18 month contract). Do they want an additional payment for installation? Is there a penalty if you break the contract?
> 
> Have you told Movistar you don't want all the extras? Surely it's possible to get the internet without the rest?


They say that the Costa del sol is covered, when we stayed with friends in La Duquesa recently I noticed on my iPad that olive was the provider and down the week it switched to orange. Asked them about the provider but they said they just took over the contract! Movistar were adamant, fusion base was their entry package and included two mobiles and a useless TV package, take it or leave it was their attitude.
According to olives website, free installation and twelve month contract, 19-32 euros PCM, but haven’t engaged with them as yet, waiting for some feedback from forum members. Thank you for replying.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Stuff Movistar then ... 

If you are on Facebook, find a group that's local to the CDS and ask there.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

We had a similar package from Movistar, 80€ a month, when we finished the contract, they still took our money, I believe that is called something, taking something that's not yours. I wouldn't touch them with a barge pole but I've heard good things about Olive net. We now use a village local for ours, which does the job.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

As we are in the campo we have Movistar as they offer us a good deal

Two phones with free calls etc 
Landline. Free calls
Satélite TV .. Movistar plus

Unlimited internet 
€60 

I can live with that 

As an aside. Anyone got the English speaking Movistar phone number ?


----------



## High flyer (Jun 22, 2018)

Megsmum said:


> As we are in the campo we have Movistar as they offer us a good deal
> 
> Two phones with free calls etc
> Landline. Free calls
> ...


Good price for a bundle but we only wanted internet and they didn’t want to just provide that, not good value really


----------

